# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  میشه با یه سریال اعتباری، دوباره از نو ثبت نام کرد؟

## BTS

سلام!
دوستان من لپ تاپم خراب بود از قبل ثبت نام کنکور تا چند روز پیش. مجبور شدم برم کافی نت اونجا عکسمو اسکن کرد خوده طرف، بهش گفتم خوب شد؟ اونم با چه اعتماد به نفسی گفت آره الان واسه ویرایش رفتم یه خش سمت راست صورتمه یه چیزی مثل خال نزدیک دماغم  :Yahoo (21):  خیلی ضایع نیستا ولی به نظرتون بهم گیر نمیدن روز کنکور؟ نمیتونم دوباره با سریال اعتباری که گرفتم از نو ثبت نام کنم؟ واسه ویرایش هرچی سعی کردم نشد عکسو عوض کنم  :Yahoo (42):

----------


## Matrix M

> سلام!
> دوستان من لپ تاپم خراب بود از قبل ثبت نام کنکور تا چند روز پیش. مجبور شدم برم کافی نت اونجا عکسمو اسکن کرد خوده طرف، بهش گفتم خوب شد؟ اونم با چه اعتماد به نفسی گفت آره الان واسه ویرایش رفتم یه خش سمت راست صورتمه یه چیزی مثل خال نزدیک دماغم  خیلی ضایع نیستا ولی به نظرتون بهم گیر نمیدن روز کنکور؟ نمیتونم دوباره با سریال اعتباری که گرفتم از نو ثبت نام کنم؟ واسه ویرایش هرچی سعی کردم نشد عکسو عوض کنم


به سیستم پاسخگویی پیام بده که میخوام عکس عوض بشه بهت میگن چیکار کنی.

----------


## milad475

حتی نهایتن اگه نتونستی عکستو عوض کنی وقتی که کارت ورود به جلسه کنکور رو دادن سنجش خودش یه جاهایی رو مشخص میکنه که بتونید برید عکستون رو ویرایش کنید. نگران نباشید.

----------

